
Show HN: Zigpoll – Embeddable polling widget for websites - jason_zig
https://www.zigpoll.com
======
udayrddy
That was THE coolest design. Couple of weeks back, I integrated feedback
collection (using fadeIn css) into the service we offer, definitely, this
looks way cooler, and gets more user attention - unlike ours.

Unsure, if I would like to put the my customer details in other apps, also,
from the Plans, I did not notice any option to push the collected feed into an
endpoint, which might be a good option to consider.

Good Luck.

~~~
jason_zig
Thanks for the feedback! That's a good point about sending data directly into
an endpoint that you specify. We're going to add in an API in the coming
months so you can push data directly into an endpoint using webhooks (along
with a bunch of other things).

------
jason_zig
Founder here- happy to field any questions anyone might have about the app if
you have them.

At this point I'm starting to realize that it may have a lot of different use
cases (post-purchase surveys, giveaways, email capture campaigns, simple
forms, etc..) So if you end up giving it a try I would love to know what you
ended up using it for so I can build some new features around that use case.

